# All I can say is help



## Kanedman (Aug 14, 2016)

Very Handsome boy named Zeus a little back round on him hes roughly 6 weeks old. I've had him all of 2 weeks, but let me explain the situation first. My girl friend knows I love pits (using that in the generic term for bullies, staffies, APBT, and ect) and she thought it would be sweet to buy me one. Came across someone some how, and was informed the mother rejected him at about 3 1/2 weeks. Her being the caring person she is, and impulsive person with out asking me buys the dog. Paid $100 for it, and has never met the parents only seen pics. If I would have been consulted I would have been a lot more thorough with the background, questions, and certainly not paid $100 for a dog that we have no info on besides he is a general term pit bull. Really urks me when stuff like this occurs period, but now its hit home.
1st Can you help me maybe tell me a general idea of what he might be.
Yes I know you cant tell me the exact breed, but I have a feeling someone has had or seen a pup similar.
2nd anyone got any good tips for helping him not bite? Tried flicking his noes, saying no, and poppin him on the rear firmly, but not over powered.
3rd He is already showing aggression to the 6 month old male German Shepherd which was fear number 1 when I was told she was bringing a dog to my house for me. There is currently 2 other dogs in the house a 13 year old lab/chow female that is spayed. She runs from every puppy shes ever been around. Then 6 month old German Shepherd male not fixed. Anyway I can help mold them as friends? There is a considerable age and size difference.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

First of all, has this puppy been to a vet? They do not look healthy. Looks sickly, wormy, and there appears to be some hair loss? That should be the first step if you haven't done so already. 

As you stated, there is no way to determine breed. Especially as a puppy, many bull breeds can look similar and without a pedigree he is likely mixed.

Because this puppy was separated from mom far too young (it's normal for the mother to stop nursing around that age - it's called weaning, but it doesn't mean the puppies are ready to leave yet) you will have to work extra hard on bite inhibition to replace those valuable lessons they have lost out on. Pick one method and stick to it. It sounds like you're trying a little bit of everything and that will only confuse them - consistency is key. 

As for the "aggression", I highly doubt that's what it is at this age. More likely just an excitable puppy that hasn't learned boundaries or been socialized with other dogs yet. This is another thing you'll have to work extra hard on because of the early separation. Keep in mind that some bull breeds can be dog/animal aggressive despite all training and socialization, so be prepared for that possibility down the road and manage appropriately.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He is so adorable! BCdogs is correct in all she wrote.  best of luck with him! His fur is longer than normal so something furry is mixed in there. Sure is adorable tho!


----------



## Kanedman (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes he was/is worm infested he had a problem with eating his own crap. Since then ive went about getting rid of any worm infested poop and will be deworming him today. My cousins German shepherd had hair loss on him and my cousin bought some spray to help heal his GS. I used it on Zeus he is regaining the hair. Also another note he was on a kind of an empty stomach in those first pics. These pics hes fat and full. I wont be taking him to the vet till around 18-20 weeks due to being a cheap ass and not knowing if i can refuse to have them give him the vaccinations (12 in 1, 7 in 1, ect) never paid a vet for those and never will. If he shows signs of anything serious or worms wont go away then yes i will go before but other than that probably not.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Are you saying you don't vaccinate your puppies...? I really hope I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Kanedman said:


> I wont be taking him to the vet till around 18-20 weeks due to being a cheap ass and not knowing if i can refuse to have them give him the vaccinations (12 in 1, 7 in 1, ect) never paid a vet for those and never will.


You are not planning to bring the puppy to the vet till it's 4-5 months old? Because you're a cheap ass? If you can't afford the routine and emergency trips to the vet you shouldn't own a pet. The pup looks ill now. Making it wait to get a thorough examination is ridiculous. You have taken on the responsibility of that pups health and life. Be responsible and get it to a vet.

Joe


----------



## Kanedman (Aug 14, 2016)

I do vaccinate them. We have a place called tractor supply company and the sell 10 in 1, and 12 in 1 no different than the vet just cheaper. J other than the the fact that he didnt have the chance to continue his mothers milk. Which provides nutrients that he needed to be bigger than what he is now. He showes absolutely no signs of being sick no throwing up, runny stool, lethargy, or not eating. So no unless that those happen before hand I wont brother.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

It's very important to bring your pup in for an exam even if they look healthy. There are things a vet can catch that you cannot. A heart murmur or other underlying condition that isn't visible to the naked (and untrained) eye could have a big impact on their health with no outward symptoms. I hope you reconsider and have your puppy checked out. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I have to agree with everyone here. The responsible thing is to get the dog to a vet to be checked regardless of how healthy or unhealthy they look. And you have to be careful with those tractor trailer supply vaccines. I know people who have used them and had their pups die from Parvo anyway. Those vaccines are not clearly marked much of the time and not nearly as dependable and reliable as vet vaccines, especially if you are not 100% positive as to what you are doing. I do not mean any offense but if you're not willing to take your puppy to the vet to be checked for an exam, I have a hard time believing you know what you are a doing where vaccines are concerned.


----------



## Lokipup (Sep 25, 2016)

That poor pup looks sickly, sorry. My pup got watery eyes and I took him to a vet at a tune of $107. I'd rather know for sure than get some backyard vaccine on sale. This is terrifying...poor little guy.

"I wont be taking him to the vet till around 18-20 weeks due to being a cheap ass "

Then why even get a dog if you're being a cheapass??


----------

